# May 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Goat Tracks CD in the April Giveaway is feederseaters. Congratulations!! If you didn't win they are for sale on the Goats Tracks web site.

This month, *Pacific Pack Goats* is donating a fun tote bag for the drawing. You can pick which one of the three designs you would like.

There is the log crossing, 
[attachment=0:1pwes3pa]logcrossing_tote.jpg[/attachment:1pwes3pa]

The Over packed goat 
[attachment=2:1pwes3pa]Overpacked_tote.jpg[/attachment:1pwes3pa]

and the 4-H design to choose from.
[attachment=1:1pwes3pa]4-H_tote.jpg[/attachment:1pwes3pa]

The winner will be selected by random drawing from everyone who posted a reply in this forum by May 31st. Good Luck!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Goat tote!!


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in!

NEAT tote bags!

Thanks for doing these drawings!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

these bags are awesome!

overpacked!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Those are really cute. Count me in. Thanks, Nancy


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Must.Have.Tote.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

count me in!
very cute bags!


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Count me in also
Sam B
Buffalo, New York


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Well count us in,


----------



## MountainTopPackGoats (Apr 30, 2010)

I am new but I am IN


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

*LOVE THEM, TOO CUTE!  ~ Count me in!*


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Just joined. 
Nice totes.

Packless! LOL


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice! Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in too please


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Please add me to the 'count me in' group!

Cool totes!

Tonia


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

whao!!! sign me up


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the 4-H goat tote!!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice tote! Please count me in.


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

The bags are wonderful! Please count me in.

Thanks Rachel and Rex!
Shannon


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool bags, count me in.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 6, 2009)

Totes are nice!

Overpacked for me...if I chance to win.

Pacific Packgoats also has awesome packgoat bumperstickers!!
-Wendy


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

I'm new also. I made an introduction at the campfire. What a great site. That overpacked goat is way cool. I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Way cool! Count me in!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Please enter us in the drawing!!!I like o"overpacked", too!!!

HOlly


----------



## M&LFarm (May 25, 2010)

Enter us in the drawing too! Thanks, Sarah


----------



## Coyotl Viejo (May 22, 2010)

Can newbies join?  Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Chivito (May 22, 2010)

Im in!


----------



## gail (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes please, I love the designs.
Thanks,
gail
Spring is here, the weather changes every 5 minutes.
Fresh snow shows up on the mtn. tops, then it sunshines on them.
Idaho
Or, as in where Rex and Terri live, it's probably still fresh snow happening, outside their door.


----------



## Doko Farm (May 25, 2010)

Yea! (fingers crossd!)


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

count us in great designs. Just wondering if its summer yet ? between the snow and the 70 deg days then snow then back to warm.. I was wondering if I was just caught in a cycle of weather spin.... lol hope summer finaly comes


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Im ready


----------



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

me to if not to late


----------



## SARBelgians (Dec 18, 2009)

Hopefully not too late.

Count me in as well!

Jillian McIntosh


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of Tote Bag from Pacific Pack Goats is SAPH. Congratulations!


----------

